# new dvds added



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

dodgeball
anchorman 
spiderman1&2



all are fullscreen


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Hope you didn't buy any full screen DVDs. I accidently got Michael on full screen. If it weren't $5 and such a good movie, i would have trashed it


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

olgeezer said:


> Hope you didn't buy any full screen DVDs. I accidently got Michael on full screen. If it weren't $5 and such a good movie, i would have trashed it


i got it on full screen some of my dvds are widescreen


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

olgeezer said:


> Hope you didn't buy any full screen DVDs. I accidently got Michael on full screen. If it weren't $5 and such a good movie, i would have trashed it


yep ALL FULL SCREEN


----------



## Geeke19 (Oct 16, 2004)

I hate full screen dvds

W I D E S C R E E N is so much better


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Geeke19 said:


> I hate full screen dvds
> 
> W I D E S C R E E N is so much better


well whopptie doo :lol:


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

My wife likes full screen, but I hate pan and scan, so she buys wide screen now or I pout until she brings it back and gets the right one. :lol:


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

added another dvd today mr 3000 i loved this movie its funny


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Full screen? :barf: The best way to view a movie is in it's original aspect ratio. Take a look at www.widescreen.org or www.widescreenadvocate.org in order to get whole picture.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

yeah fullscreen i dont have a big tv yet but when i do get a big tv i will buy some widescreen dvds but i do have some widescreen dvds too mark


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

boasting about buying full screen dvds is about the same as taking pride in the family picture even tho half the picture has been cut off....lol


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

well i added another dvd last night 


animal house Classic movie


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I just received _Gundam SEED_ #4 and #5.


----------

